# Maenofferen quarry (tunnels) - August 2016



## Newage (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi All

Day 3 of our mad boys trip around north Wales, myself and Fluffy meet up again with Druid for another
full day of industrial derp goodness.

Maenofferen is still a working quarry complex, but as we walked through all looked dead and quiet(great) until 1/2 way up the ball killing hike up the service road to the top quarry complex, when up rocks a Range rover with the 2 guys inside.

normal comments of:-
"where the F*** do you lot think you are going" 

Quick as a rabbit in car head lights Fluffy comes back with:-
"Oh we are just walking up the footpath to get to the village on the other side of the hills"

Now I`m not a medium or any type of mind reader but I don`t think the guy believed us, maybe it was the caving helmets and tripods and all the other kit we had that might of given the game away.

"Don`t be going in any of the underground tunnels will you".

"Us, no, no way, not a problem, we like flowers, fine art, and poetry - ha right"

Bit of history:-

Maenofferen started production of slate around 1800-1848 and is still producing crushed slate to this day.
Underground production at Maenofferen ceased during November 1999 and with it the end of large-scale underground working for slate in north Wales. Production of slate recommenced on the combined Maenofferen site, consisting of "untopping" underground workings to recover slate from the supporting pillars of the chambers. Material recovered from the quarry tips will also be recovered for crushing and subsequent use.

Picture time:-

This is only about 5% of the quarry, it is the upper level (A) and as there are levels that are marked A to H you can see just how big this place is.












One of the larger caverns, used to dump slate "deads" over the edge.











If you like endless tunnels.
















Right that`s your lots, you lot will just get over excited and you won`t sleep tonight.
Thanks for looking and as normal all comments are more than welcome.
If you want to see more tunnels etc head over to my FlickR page at :-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157672697188795/with/28481868844/

Cheers Newage


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 25, 2016)

Cant believe no one has commented on these pics !! Some nice dark and moody ones there mate !! Was an excellent trip even if we didn't go 1500ft underground. Still, unless the place gets turned into a tourist attraction, there's always next year !!


----------



## Newage (Aug 25, 2016)

Cheers mate
It was a surprise to me but I'm guessing it's not a derelict wheely bin.

I also posted a report in the general section.

Cheers newage


----------

